# Stainless Steel Braided Brakelines by StopTech: Gauging Interest



## CruzeLuvJ300 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hello fellow Cruzers, long time lurker, first time poster here. 

An opportunity presented itself to me for some brakelines to be made for our Cruze. I wanted to gauge interest and see how many would be interested in getting stainless steel braided brakelines made by StopTech. I saw a post by dsmskyline for some braided brakelines but the information on whose making them and performance specs of the said lines where left out... I'm not trying to steal the thunder from his thread so please excuse me for posting this. 

For those of your that are not familiar with StopTech products, you can find out more about their brakelines here. I have had StopTech products in my previous car, a 2008 Subaru STi. I can personally attest to the effectiveness to the addition of just their brakelines from my experience in the STi. 

I just would like to get at least 10 fellow Cruzers interested in order for ST to give us some details regarding price and availability. This would be for the Front brake lines only at this time. Rears may follow if the front proves to be a successful project. If the brake lines work out, this may be a good indication to StopTech to invest in the production of stock fitment high performance brake rotors or bbk. anyway, I digress... 

So please post on this thread if you are interested. Or if you have questions, you can post here as well and I'll try my best to get an answer for you.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

We have a member/vender already selling braided lines


----------



## CruzeLuvJ300 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up SneakerFix, but its been a couple weeks since a reply from dsmskyline on his thread regarding his lines. I'm merely offering another option for the Cruze, can't hurt can it? unless we want to be stuck with just one option for brakelines with nothing else to choose from?


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

I'd be interested in either


----------



## CruzeLuvJ300 (Dec 22, 2013)

^^ thanks Psychomidgit~

let me remind everyone that his is just gauging interest, not a commit to buy or anything. 

I'm sorry if some of your see this as an intrusion to dsmskyline's brakeline "territory", this is by no means meant to be viewed as stepping on someones shoes.... but please let me remind you, aftermarket options for our Cruze is unpopular and hard to find. the more options we can get out there to the aftermarket, the better for our car and the more power to the guy personalizing their Cruze. here lays an opportunity for something to actually materialize, lets not let this opportunity slip away because it maybe a long while before another brakeline is offered for the Cruze...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would be interested just like I stated on the other thread, but I would not be doing any upgrades until my current brakes need replacing. 

I'm sure most people fall into this category.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I want SS brake lines, but I am sure there aren't many diesel owners that will back me up on this...


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

id be interested depending on price


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

just like the other thread, I am interested, depending on price.
I had StopTech on my TransAm


----------



## lilredjet (Sep 1, 2013)

dittto


----------



## dsmskyline (Mar 21, 2014)

There is actually a group buy thread in the vendors section.


----------



## CruzeLuvJ300 (Dec 22, 2013)

Howdy dsmskyline~ thanks for the heads up on the group buy! As I have mentioned before, I'm merely gauging interest from the group so the manufacturer can decide whether it would be worth the time investment to develop this part. 

As you may already know, aftermarket support for the Cruze is relatively scarce compared to, say, the Camaro? In my opinion, if Stoptech decides to spec this part out for the Cruze, then it'll benefit everyone in the Cruze Community as a whole. I wanna see more aftermarket support for our Cruzes, don't you?


----------



## dsmskyline (Mar 21, 2014)

Your posts are starting to sound more and more like a sales pitch. At this point I assume you are a rep for stop tech?there is no one here than can stop you from doing what you wish.


----------



## CruzeLuvJ300 (Dec 22, 2013)

no sir, im not a rep for stoptech. im merely trying to gauge interest from the group for brakelines made by stoptech. you sound like you have a problem with my gauging interest? i dont understand why anyone would be against having another manufacturer producing parts for our cars? why should we all be stuck with just the brakelines you're offering with no other options other than the DIY russels kit? 

for everyone on the forum, if you feel we dont need another supplier, post it here as well. this way we can be clear that all we need are the brakelines that dsmskyline is offering and anyone who doesn't want his brakelines can just go and get the russels DIY kit.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

Im interested in a SS brake hose group buy. I dont mind who makes them as long as they work.


----------



## dsmskyline (Mar 21, 2014)

As previously stated, no one can stop you. I doubt they would want to make parts for an economy car. 

I also know first hand that there isnt a huge demand for brake lines for the cruze.


----------



## CruzeLuvJ300 (Dec 22, 2013)

i doubt they would too given the type of car and target group of the car... but you can't fault me for trying... and if this fails, then oh well... we tried to say the least. or if a manufacturer other than stoptech happens to find this thread, maybe they can get a clue and make something... i know its just wishful thinking, but its all i can do at this moment.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

dsmskyline said:


> As previously stated, no one can stop you. I doubt they would want to make parts for an economy car.
> 
> I also know first hand that there isnt a huge demand for brake lines for the cruze.


So why keep stepping on him and his effort to get a group buy together? Does it somehow cause you distress that you must keep returning to debate the OP and what he is attempting to do?

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Just to end all this any hose man shop will make dot SS lines for about 50 bucks all they need are the specs. It really sucks if we have more companies making parts the better the prices


----------

